# Take A Guess::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Well we are nearing the 6000 member mark.  Take a guess as to when this will be. My guess is MAY 12,2006 AS OF APRIL 29,2006 there are 5,969 members GEORGE SIMON


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How many are there NOW??


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The Number Is::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

MR SQUEAKS,The total as of 1:33 CALIFORNIA time is 5,969  GEORGE


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I take dibs on the 15th May which gioves about 2 new entries per day?

Can I win a cruise???


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*No Cruise*

JIGGS, No cruise just a pat on the back and a good show old man/woman. GEORGE


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

I say May 3rd....

Linda


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i say may 7th


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

May 13, 2006...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

May 17th. Well, I just had a first on the forum. It was hilarious.

I was going to type only "May 17th" but a screen popped up and told me it was too brief a message. Now that was funny....for someone who is usually not brief enough  .


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I was going to type only "May 17th" but a screen popped up and told me it was too brief a message. Now that was funny....for someone who is usually not brief enough  .


I get that once in a while. I just go in and hit the "period" ****on a few times......LOL

I'm going to guess "May 10th".......


----------



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

May 5th, no cheater members that make more accounts  .


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

High.flyer said:


> May 5th, no cheater members that make more accounts  .


I'm glad you said that!! I thought it............but no one would do that I'm sure. Although I do have some cousins, aunts, uncles...........hmmmmmmmmmm

just kidding. LOL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*And, George*

since you started this whole thing, you can be in charge of announcing the winning DATE!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Never Volinteer*

MR SQUEAKS, I have just broken the first of the golden rules of the military. That is NEVER VOLINTEER the second rule of the military is FINISH WHAT YOU START.So it looks like I am stuck with the task. I will anounce the winning day when that day arrives.  also the name of the person that picked the correct day. GEORGE


----------



## SB_doves (Mar 18, 2006)

I am taking May 8th


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*OK gang, I will bet my feathers on May 13...I gotta good feeling about that number 13. *


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> MR SQUEAKS, I have just broken the first of the golden rules of the military. That is NEVER VOLINTEER the second rule of the military is FINISH WHAT YOU START.So it looks like I am stuck with the task. I will anounce the winning day when that day arrives.  also the name of the person that picked the correct day. GEORGE


ROFL - true, so true...yes, that can be quite the dilemma.  

Of course, ANY of us could check the numbers, but we have to have an "official" in charge - ALSO, per military!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> *OK gang, I will bet my feathers on May 13...I gotta good feeling about that number 13. *


Uh, Victor...I picked the 13th FIRST... 

HOWEVER, I don't mind "sharing" the winner's spot...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh my goodness, please forgive me. I somehow missed it. Let me re-evaluate that date, AND I will choose a new one!.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Can anyone play??? 21st - a gut feeling!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I say it will be in about 12 and 1/2 days from today, which is May 1st. 

So we should hit 6000 around the 12th, 13th or 14th of May!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TERRSA,By picking 3 days you only get 1/.3 credit if it should fall on one of those days. I would pick one day for full honors. You can pick any day even if some one else has already pick it. GOOD LUCK GEORGE


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi George, 

I just wanted to say, I'm SO glad you joined the forum....You're very knowledgable and I can tell you're having a lot of fun here Oh ok....I'll guess May 6th


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

george simon said:


> TERRSA,By picking 3 days you only get 1/.3 credit if it should fall on one of those days. I would pick one day for full honors. You can pick any day even if some one else has already pick it. GOOD LUCK GEORGE



....Allrighty then....MAY 13th it is!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'll shoot for June 3rd


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

when i check the members list it said "5293" am i looking in the wrong spot


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

stach_n_flash said:


> Showing results 5281 to 5293 of 5293
> Search took 0.57 seconds.


this is what i got


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mike, 

Yep, you're looking at the wrong spot Click on Pigeon talk then scroll down to the bottom and under "Pigeon Talk statistics", it'll tell you how many members we currently have.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you for the help and look what i found out

Most users ever online was 268, 21st October 2004 at 10:09 AM.
AZfiddler_1996, feralpigeon, mr squeaks, Pete Jasinski, pigeonmama, stach_n_flash, Steelers Army, TAWhatley, TerriB

i was one of the nine people on here  i feel so special


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

stach_n_flash said:


> thank you for the help and look what i found out
> 
> Most users ever online was 268, 21st October 2004 at 10:09 AM.
> AZfiddler_1996, feralpigeon, mr squeaks, Pete Jasinski, pigeonmama, stach_n_flash, Steelers Army, TAWhatley, TerriB
> ...



N/P for the help


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> Oh my goodness, please forgive me. I somehow missed it. Let me re-evaluate that date, AND I will choose a new one!.


Hey, 13 is a POPULAR date! NOW, there are THREE of us...don't change Victor, join Treesa and me!   

BTW, I have a feeling that the 13th may be TOO far away...think 6000 will be sooner but I'm stickin' with May 13...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm with Lovebirds for May 10th.

Feather


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Up Date*

UP DATE FOR THE BIG GUESS, As of 2:00 PM PST 2MAY at the last count at 2:00 pm 5,978. Only 22 away from the magic number of 6,000. GET YOUR GUESS IN  GEORGE


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

What if I say May 15 German time (CET Central European Time, noon is one hour before Greenwich noon in London).

Ha, ha, that way I can overlap two days and still be right!

I was born 9:47 P.M. August 22 in Texas, so when I celebrate my birthday on August 22 in Germany, I get to do it again on August 23rd German time, which is seven hours ahead of CST USA. Confused enough already? 

When you don't have much to work with, use what you have. Of course, some naysayer can say I was wrong either way even if I do get the day number right.

And by the way, in Germany a period or dot is used instead of a comma to indicate thousands, and a comma is used for the decimal point. 

I guess I better quit while I'm not too far behind.... 


Hey! Where is everybody?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> Hey, 13 is a POPULAR date! NOW, there are THREE of us...don't change Victor, join Treesa and me!
> 
> BTW, I have a feeling that the 13th may be TOO far away...think 6000 will be sooner but I'm stickin' with May 13...


Sorry, I re-evaluated this and I have to bail on on you and Treesa. My bet is with Brad, May 6th!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> Sorry, I re-evaluated this and I have to bail on on you and Treesa. My bet is with Brad, May 6th!


Looks like a better choice to me...GOOD LUCK! Hey, who knows, Treesa may change TOO!

Victor, did you check to see if Brad will "share?" Sometimes, you never know...


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

i would say may 10


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

May 6th it is!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Cut Off Date::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

TO ALL GUESSERS , There will be a cut off date.No posts made after 10 May will be considerd.This is being done to prevent the last minute CHARLES, stealing the contest.Only those posts made pryor to 10 MAY will be will be considerd. GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> i would say may 10


It looks like there are 3 of us for May 10th?? What exactly are we sharing??? LOL


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*No Cruise Just A::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*



Lovebirds said:


> It looks like there are 3 of us for May 10th?? What exactly are we sharing??? LOL


 CHECK POST #5 ,Just a pat on the back,and a good show old man/woman,and a little fun I hope. GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> CHECK POST #5 ,Just a pat on the back,and a good show old man/woman,and a little fun I hope. GEORGE


sounds good to me. haven't had any of those things in a while......LOL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> TO ALL GUESSERS , There will be a cut off date.No posts made after 10 May will be considerd.This is being done to prevent the last minute CHARLES, stealing the contest.Only those posts made pryor to 10 MAY will be will be considerd. GEORGE


LOL...You MAY not have to worry, George! The contest may not even make it to the 10th...  

Mmmm, I think the winner should post their picture so we can thank them "properly!"


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Pat on the back for the winner*

Should I win, will someone be flying to Germany to pat me on the back?

Or will I be politely told to pat myself on the back, or else.... 

And if I say I'm too stiff to pat myself on the back?

Maybe I'll have to satisfy myself with a wingslap from pigeon Wieteke. 

Maybe I won't even win. 

Whiners shouldn't be losers. They make life miserable for others. Whiners should always be told they are winners. 

Why can't I be more serious? Congratulations ahead of time to whoever wins.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

uh uh, Larry...LOSERS should be told they are winners because they put forth their (assumed) BEST efforts!  

Whiners probably cheated and don't deserve recognition!  

Tell ya what, you win and I will personally send you a PAT ON THE BACK by PM !!!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm gonna guess *May 9th*

Lindi


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i havnt been keeping up with the posts but i posted may 7 and well today is may 7 so i thought i would post again on this thread 

i hope we get 4 more members 

MEMBER COUNT
Members: 5,996


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Sorry::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::*



stach_n_flash said:


> i havnt been keeping up with the posts but i posted may 7 and well today is may 7 so i thought i would post again on this thread
> 
> i hope we get 4 more members
> 
> ...


HI MIKE, It looked good early and I thought you would get it but  SORRY. only 2 new members. Looks good for today up to 5998. Did your eggs hatch? DON'T DISTURB THE BIRDS NOW AS IT IS NOT GOOD TO DO WHEN THE EGGS ARE PIPING. GEORGE


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol they have not hatched yet and i have not touched them for three days now but i listen for peeping from under mma and their was none so no not yet


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

oh man i day short their are now 5999


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

SB_doves said:


> I am taking May 8th


well it looks live your the winner will have to see though  (but most likely your taking it  congrats)


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Member Count​6000​
TIME:7:36 AM, CA time​
WINNER IS...​
SB_doves​


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats to SB_doves


----------

